# XFCE4 - unable to launch



## Mitchellray (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello,
From fresh install of FreeBSD 11 stable, I download with pkg install, xorg, then xfce4.
I add a user to wheel group following instructions in online handbook.
I type from prompt 'startx'.  TWM displays two consoles, login and xterm.
I login again as user.  Then type from prompt 'startxfce4'.  I get this message in return:

```
D-Bus library appears to be incorrectly set up; failed to read machine uuid; failed to open "/etc/machine-id" : no such file or directory
[I]See manual page for d-bus uuidgen to correct this issue. (emphasis added)[/I]
D-Bus not built with -rdynamic so unable to print a backtrace
Abort trap (core dump)
xinit: Connection to X server lost
```
I am wandering in a maze blindly right now because I have  been unable to view any documentation, documents or file contents in the system.  Previously, via post, I was informed to get xorg, a desktop environment and a browser in order to view documents and instructions online.  So, right now it is poweroff, launch alternate OS, come here, poweroff, launch FreeBSD, try again and so forth. (Luckily it's not that dire.)

I read the section on setting up xorg, however, on the one hand mouse, keyboard, and monitor function adequately, on the other, I can't examine the contents of the config files that already exist.
Without a browser, I can't get online to do a tutorial on using the VIM that is installed.

One thing at a time is better than going backwards, I suppose.
What to do to get xfce4 launched; how to correct the D-bus issue?
Mitchellray


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2017)

Enable DBUS: `sysrc dbus_enable="YES"` and start it: `service dbus start`


----------



## Mitchellray (Jan 23, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Enable DBUS: `sysrc dbus_enable="YES"` and start it: `service dbus start`


Thank you much SirDice.
It worked and I was able launch xfce4.  I had to issue the commands with su privileges, as I was denied as user; but then launched xfce4 with user status.
On to installing a browser.


----------

